# AI



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm looking at using some frozen semen for breedings in the next year or so. I may be importing something from Europe, I also have a number of dogs I've had collected/stored I'd like to start using. 

Anyone have any good links to the latest/greatest technologies in AI? Any first hand experience? What techniques did you have used for the implantation, what sort of success rate are you seeing, how many pups, etc. I can look on a website and see someone claiming an 80% success rate with a technique, but I'd like to hear more such as if you used the surgical implant, did the bitch seem to have any problems afterwards from the surgery?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a comparison study (2005)


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

We tried AIs 3 different times.

We did 2 using fresh chilled semen from a dog on the other side of the country. 2 different bitches. Trans cervical (not surgical) implantation of the semen. No pups from either one. It turned out the one bitch had developed uterine cysts, so that likely had an effect on the lack of pups. The other bitch had produced litters before from natural breedings, and produced litters afterwards from natural breedings. So that wasn't the issue with her.

And we did one AI breeding using frozen semen from Europe. Implanted surgically. The surgery was simple, we got to watch through a viewing window and the whole thing took less than 20 minutes. She had no after effects other than being a bit sore of course. Again, no pups. And again, a bitch who produced litters before and after via natural breedings, so she wasn't the problem.

We did everything by the book. All 3 of these were done by a reproductive specialist. All the progesterone and LH testing was done to make sure the timing was correct. The semen was inspected before implantation and while neither the fresh chilled or frozen had the numbers and motility of fresh semen, it was of good enough quality to expect it to do the job. In the end, high hopes dashed and thousands upon thousands of dollars spent for no pups. I doubt it's something I'd ever consider trying again. I know others who have had good luck with it, and the reproductive specialist we used usually has very good results too. Looks like we're just cursed when it comes to AIs.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Try Canine Cryobank they are located in So Cal and also have an online course http://www.caninecryobank.com/


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

These guys (well, girls  ) are actually in my area and this is where about 1/2 of the dogs I've collected are stored. I'd just like to get some more information, above and beyond what they have on their website.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> These guys (well, girls  ) are actually in my area and this is where about 1/2 of the dogs I've collected are stored. I'd just like to get some more information, above and beyond what they have on their website.


I should have thought about that,,, not sure there are any really new studies on the pros and cons of surgical vs vaginal but try the following transcripts from lectures:
http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2004&PID=8745&O=Generic

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1224

also try the schools of veterinary medicine that specialize in therigeneology (sp?)


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Google Dr. Robert Van Hutchinson. Lots of different articles and transcripts of interviews with him round'about on the internet. He's probably the canine reproduction/AI guru in the US.


----------

